# in Kauf nehmen



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



> Als ich noch näher an meiner Arbeitsstelle gewohnt habe, konnte ich zu Fuß zur Arbeit gehen. Nun wohne ich am Stadtrand, im Grünen, und *nehme dafür in Kauf*, dass ich einen weiteren Weg zur Arbeit habe.



Laut Redensarten-index.de bedeutet "in Kauf nehmen":




> *etwas* *hinnehmen*; etwas Unangenehmes bei einer sonst vorteilhaften Angelegenheit dulden




Ich würde dies in meinem Satz ins Englische übersetzen mit: "I (have to) accept a longer journey to work." 


In unserem Forum "Etymology and History of Languages" befindet sich ein Thread über den Hintergrund des Ausdrucks "in Kauf nehmen".


----------



## elroy

To make the connection clearer, you could say "I accept that that means a longer commute to work." 

Another possibility, although this may be too positive in some contexts, is "embrace": "I _embrace_ my longer commute to work."  Or possibly "I'm _on board with _my longer commute to work." 

If it's something that you were struggling to accept at first, you might say "I've _made my peace_ _with_ my longer commute to work." 

A more loosely translated option could be "Now I live on the outskirts of the city, in greener surroundings; it's farther from work but it's _worth the longer commute_."


----------



## bearded

Hallo Sowka

Elroy's (a native speaker's!) suggestions are certainly the best and most idiomatic ones.  But maybe you can find also some more in WRDictionary (Deutsch-Engl.) under entry _abfinden (sich abfinden müssen..):
_
I have to resign myself to...
I have to face up to...

Compared to elroy's expressions, mine (the WRD's ones) are by far less ''lively'' and a bit more classic. It's up to you to choose the most suitable style.


----------



## Perseas

In redensarten-index.de sind u.a. diese Beispielsätze zu sehen, bei denen die Bedeutung von "in Kauf nehmen" nicht so klar für mich ist.

1."Sie nehmen in Kauf, dass noch mehr Flüchtlinge ertrinken!"
2."Die Deutsche Bahn nahm tödliche Unfälle in Kauf"

Heißt "in Kauf nehmen" hier, dass "Sie"(1) und "Die Deutsche Bahn"(2) eine unangenehme Tatsache dulden, ohne etwas dagegen zu tun?  Oder passt hier, "Sie" und "Die Deutsche Bahn" erkennen eine unangenehme Tatsache und sind bereit, die entsprechende Reaktion vorzunehmen, um solche unangenehmen Situationen in Zukunft zu verhindern?


----------



## bearded

@Perseas 
Ich denke, weder noch.  Es bedeutet nur,  ''es ist schon jetzt zu erwarten, dass...''.  Von evtl. Reaktionen (oder nicht) ist in dem Ausdruck nicht die Rede.


----------



## Perseas

Danke bearded man!
Aber was zu erwarten? Zum Beispiel zu 1. "es ist schon jetzt zu erwarten, dass sie hinnehmen, dass noch mehr Flüchtlinge ertrinken"?


----------



## bearded

Sie erwarten schon jetzt, dass noch mehr Fl. ertrinken..  'Hinnehmen/akzeptieren' wird nicht explizit gesagt (denke ich).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> To make the connection clearer, you could say "I accept that that means a longer commute to work."
> 
> Another possibility, although this may be too positive in some contexts, is "embrace": "I _embrace_ my longer commute to work."  Or possibly "I'm _on board with _my longer commute to work."
> 
> If it's something that you were struggling to accept at first, you might say "I've _made my peace_ _with_ my longer commute to work."
> 
> A more loosely translated option could be "Now I live on the outskirts of the city, in greener surroundings; it's farther from work but it's _worth the longer commute_."


My immediate idea was, like Sowka, to translate _in Kauf nehmen_ as _accept_.

What would be wrong with _[Ich] nehme dafür in Kauf, dass ich einen weiteren Weg zur Arbeit habe_ > _I accept the longer commute it entails_?


----------



## exgerman

_Accept_ ist gut, _willing to accept_ oder _prepared to accept_ sind meiner Meinung nach besser, weil sie betonen, dass es um eine freiwillige Wahl geht.

_...and I'm prepared to accept the longer commute._


----------



## berndf

exgerman said:


> ...and I'm prepared to accept the longer commute.


Klingt gut.


----------



## ayuda?

*Another suggestion:* [might be helpful??]

I accept the longer trip to work as part to the bargain/deal.

It takes me longer to get to/go to work/[now]. But it’s all just part of the bargain.

It’s a trade-off [for me].


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> Sie erwarten schon jetzt, dass noch mehr Fl. ertrinken..  'Hinnehmen/akzeptieren' wird nicht explizit gesagt (denke ich).


Danke für Deine Antwort!

"erwarten" passt zwar gut zu diesem Zusammenhang, das bedeutet jedoch etwas anderes als "akzeptieren" ("accept" im Englischen), was mMn die häufigste Bedeutung der deutschen Wendung zu sein scheint...

"Sie nehmen in Kauf, dass noch mehr Flüchtlinge ertrinken!"
Vielleicht: "Sie müssen (es als wahrscheinlich) akzeptieren, dass noch mehr Flüchtlinge ertrinken."*?*


----------



## elroy

Yet another possibility:

_I accept the longer commute as part of the tradeoff. _


bearded man said:


> I have to resign myself to...
> I have to face up to...


 "I have to face up to" has a different meaning; it's about facing something rather than denying or ignoring it.  "I have to resign myself to" sounds like the person is not at all thrilled about the situation but there's nothing they can do about it so they just have to accept it and stop trying to change it. 





berndf said:


> What would be wrong with _[Ich] nehme dafür in Kauf, dass ich einen weiteren Weg zur Arbeit habe_ > _I accept the longer commute it entails_?


 I didn't say - or mean to imply - that there was anything wrong with "accept."  I just offered some other options.  (By the way, whether "it entails" works depends on the context, but that's a different topic.) 





exgerman said:


> _...and I'm prepared to accept the longer commute._


 This works if the person hasn't moved yet.  It doesn't work if the person is already living in the new place (as in the original context).


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> "I have to resign myself to" sounds like the person is not at all thrilled about the situation but there's nothing they can do about it so they just have to accept it and stop trying to change it.


Well, isn't that exactly Sowka's case (''I (have to) accept'')?


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Well, isn't that exactly Sowka's case (''I (have to) accept'')?


She accepts it from the beginning that living in the outskirts means a longer commute. It is not that she struggled to shorten it and finally had to resign to the fact that she can't do that.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> It is not that she struggled to shorten it and finally had to resign to the fact that she can't do that.


 Well, that may or may not have been the case, but we don't know that from the "in Kauf nehmen" part.  Abgesehen davon, ob sie sich mit der Situation erst abfinden musste oder nicht, und ob sie etwas unternommen hat um die Situation zu verändern, Hauptsache sie nimmt den längeren Weg jetzt in Kauf. Der Satz sagt gar nichts darüber aus, was zwischen der Feststellung, sie wird einen längeren Weg zur Arbeit haben, und dem Moment des In-Kauf-Nehmens geschehen sein mag.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Well, that may or may not have been the case, but we don't know that from the "in Kauf nehmen" part.


Yes we do.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Yes we do.


 Are you saying that "in Kauf nehmen" always means that the person's acceptance was immediate/"selbstverständlich"?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Are you saying that "in Kauf nehmen" always means that the person's acceptance was immediate/"selbstverständlich"?


_In Kauf nehmen_ impliziert, dass eine Konsequenz bereits a priori und nicht erst a posteriori akzeptiert wird.

EDIT: Es bedeutet noch nicht einmal, dass die Konsequenz tatsächlich eintritt. Es bedeutet nur, dass ich mir einer möglichen Konsequenz von vorne herein klar war und dass ich bevor ich etwas mache die bewusste Entscheidung getroffen habe, diese Konsequenz zu akzeptieren, wenn sie denn eintreten sollte und dass mich diese mögliche Konsequenz nicht von meinem Vorhaben abbringt.


----------



## Teerex51

berndf said:


> _In Kauf nehmen_ impliziert, dass eine Konsequenz bereits a priori und nicht erst a posteriori akzeptiert wird.


Man könnte auch sagen: _I have to take into account / allow for a longer way to work._


----------



## ayuda?

...und *nehme dafür in Kauf*, dass ich einen weiteren Weg zur Arbeit habe. [Sowka]
"Sie *nehmen in Kauf*, dass noch mehr Flüchtlinge ertrinken!" [Perseas]
[Dabei bedeuten im Grunde die beiden Sätze eins und dasselbe. Einverstanden?]

Dies wollte ich nur vom Anfang an behaupten.
Also, ganz kurz gesagt:
definition:

Definition of TRADE–OFF
*
Full Definition of trade–off *


_1_ :  a balancing of factors all of which are not attainable at the same time _<the education versus experience trade–off which governs personnel practices — H. S. White>_
_2_ :  a giving up of one thing in return for another :  exchange

the definition of in the bargain
an agreement between two parties settling what each shall give and take or perform or receive in a transaction

*in Kauf nehmen:* bzw. *mit in Kauf nehmen*
So ist es beim Handeln der Fall, meine ich.
Man verhandelt über eine gewisse Summe, oder so: infolgedessen bekommt keiner nicht genau das, was er wollte/erwartete.  Es liegt daran, dass es ein Dilema  im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ist.
So Elroy auch.
*
Ganz einfach würde ich schließlich sagen: [oder irgendeine Variation davon]*
I accept [that] I have a longer trip/way to work.
I accept as part of the bargain that I have a longer trip/way to work.
I accept the trade-off that I have a longer trip/way to work.
I accept along with the fact that I have a longer trip/way to work


----------



## elroy

Teerex51 said:


> Man könnte auch sagen: _I have to take into account / allow for a longer way to work._


 Nein, diese beiden Vorschläge passen leider nicht. Sie bedeuten etwas anderes.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _In Kauf nehmen_ impliziert, dass eine Konsequenz bereits a priori und nicht erst a posteriori akzeptiert wird.
> 
> EDIT: Es bedeutet noch nicht einmal, dass die Konsequenz tatsächlich eintritt. Es bedeutet nur, dass ich mir einer möglichen Konsequenz von vorne herein klar war und dass ich bevor ich etwas mache die bewusste Entscheidung getroffen habe, diese Konsequenz zu akzeptieren, wenn sie denn eintreten sollte und dass mich diese mögliche Konsequenz nicht von meinem Vorhaben abbringt.


Sehr gut beschrieben. Genau so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Perseas said:


> 2."Die Deutsche Bahn nahm tödliche Unfälle in Kauf"





Perseas said:


> eine unangenehme Tatsache dulden, ohne etwas dagegen zu tun?


Ja, ich glaube, das kann man so ausdrücken. Beispiel: die Zahl der Wartungstermine wird reduziert, um Geld zu sparen, obwohl man weiß, dass durch weniger Wartungen die Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit steigt. (Ich meine, dass es eine solche Anschuldigung mal gab, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Vielleicht im Zusammenhang mit dem Unglück von Eschede? ICE-Unfall von Eschede – Wikipedia .)


----------



## elroy

Ginge denn folgendes Szenario nicht?

Am Anfang konnte ich mich mit der Vorstellung, einen längeren Weg zur Arbeit haben zu müssen, einfach nicht abfinden. Fast habe ich es mir mit dem Umzug anders überlegt. Nach einem Gespräch mit einer guten Freundin habe ich mich überzeugen lassen, dass es im Leben keine perfekten Lösungen gibt und man fast immer etwas aufopfern muss, wenn man sein Leben in anderer Hinsicht verbessern möchte. Da es mir tatsächlich im Grünen viel besser geht als in der Innenstadt, habe ich mich doch für den Umzug entschieden und nehme mittlerweile den längeren Weg zur Arbeit in Kauf.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 

Vielen Dank für Eure interessante Diskussion!

Ja, elroy, Dein Szenario funktioniert. Der entscheidende Punkt bei "in Kauf nehmen" ist meiner Ansicht nach, dass ich die Entscheidung treffe und mir bei der Entscheidung darüber klar bin, dass der Nachteil eintreten wird (so wie Bernd das weiter oben auch schon skizziert hat). Auch Dein Szenario sagt ja "habe ich mich doch für den Umzug entschieden". Das "In-Kauf-Nehmen" tritt also ein, bevor man die Entscheidung trifft.

Dasselbe gilt für das Beispiel mit der Bahn oder mit den Flüchtlingen. Bei der Entscheidung für eine politische Variante nimmt man einen bestimmten Nachteil in Kauf. Manchmal wird einem das im Nachhinein unterstellt: Man hat die Entscheidung tatsächlich getroffen, ohne von dem Nachteil zu wissen, aber der politische Gegner behauptet, man habe den Nachteil bei der Entscheidung gekannt und in Kauf genommen.

So kompliziert ist es mit meiner Umzugsentscheidung zum Glück nicht gewesen.


----------



## Perseas

Ich glaube, der Kern der Sache ist:


elroy said:


> man fast immer etwas aufopfern muss, wenn man sein Leben in anderer Hinsicht verbessern möchte.



@Schlabberlatz zu #24
Danke sehr!
Wie ich sehe, ist "die vorteilhafte Angelegenheit" etwas subjektiv, weil im Falle von den Unfällen, die die Deutsche Bahn (?) in Kauf nimmt, um Geld zu sparen, würden nicht alle übereinstimmen.

cross-posted with Sowka


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> und nehme mittlerweile den längeren Weg zur Arbeit in Kauf.


... _und habe mich dann_ [=nach dem Gespräch] _dazu entschlossen, den längeren Weg zur Arbeit in Kauf zu nehmen. 
_
Mit dieser Änderung passt das Szenario.



Perseas said:


> Ich glaube, der Kern der Sache ist:


Nein, das ist nur in diesem Beispiel so. Eine Konsequenz in Kauf zu nehmen bedeutet zunächst nur, dass es eine nicht gewollte Konsequenz ist. Sie wird auch in der Regel negativ bewertet, muss das aber nicht unbedingt für denjenigen sein, der sie in Kauf nimmt. Beispiel:_ Er hört nachts laut Musik und nimmt dabei in Kauf, dass sein Nachbar nicht schlafen kann. _D.h. es war ihm egal, dass der Nachbar nicht schlafen kann.


----------



## elroy

Sowka said:


> Auch Dein Szenario sagt ja "habe ich mich doch für den Umzug entschieden". Das "In-Kauf-Nehmen" tritt also ein, bevor man die Entscheidung trifft.


 Ich hatte befürchtet, dass das ein Eigentor wird. 

Wir alle treffen manchmal Entscheidungen, ohne damit ganz "im Reinen" zu sein. Die negativen Konsequenzen bereiten uns Unbehagen und wir fragen uns, ob das eine gute Entscheidung war. Hier kann man (noch) nicht von "in Kauf nehmen" reden, oder? Wenn man dann aber nach langem Überlegen, Beraten, vielleicht Therapie, mit der Situation schon im Reinen ist und nachts wieder schlafen kann, geht denn _dann_ "Ich nehme mittlerweile die negativen Aspekte einfach in Kauf"? Oder passt der Ausdruck nur zum Zeitpunkt der Entscheidung und man muss für mein Beispiel etwas anderes verwenden?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Oder passt der Ausdruck nur zum Zeitpunkt der Entscheidung und man muss für mein Beispiel etwas anderes verwenden?


Ja: _Ich habe mich damit abgefunden_.

Oder, wenn du es etwas poetischer sagen willst: _Ich habe meinen Frieden damit gemacht. _


----------



## Sowka

Ganz genau.  Die Entscheidung ist quasi der "Kauf", und man nimmt die Situation dann -- einschließlich der sichtbaren Nachteile -- im Gesamtpaket.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Ich habe meinen Frieden damit gemacht. _


 Which brings us full circle back to Post #2, where I suggested "I've made my peace with"  - which I'm now realizing is not a good equivalent of "in Kauf nehmen." 

I think the most fitting equivalents in most cases are probably "I accepted it as part of the deal/tradeoff/bargain/package"/"I accepted the compromise."


----------



## berndf

Oder _... which I am willing to accept in exchange for..._

Ich meine, dass trifft es noch besser. M.E. steckt hier noch die alte Bedeutung _Kauf=Tausch_ drin.


----------



## elroy

That might work in some contexts, but I think in the original context ("I'm willing to accept the longer commute in exchange for greener surroundings") it might sound too stuffy, like a business transaction.


----------



## berndf

Of course, that was an info for you to understand the origin of the German phrase better. I still think that a simple "I am willing to accept" or even "I accept" will often be sufficient.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Perseas said:


> Wie ich sehe, ist "die vorteilhafte Angelegenheit" etwas subjektiv, weil im Falle von den Unfällen, die die Deutsche Bahn (?) in Kauf nimmt, um Geld zu sparen, würden nicht alle übereinstimmen.


Die „vorteilhafte Angelegenheit“ wäre natürlich die Senkung der Kosten, die nur für die Bahn vorteilhaft wäre. Vergleichbar dem Beispiel von berndf, der die Sache ja schon erklärt hat (#28) (Vorteil nur für den, der gerne laut Musik hört, Nachteil für den Nachbarn).


----------

